# Fettuccine with Veggies & Prosciutto



## crewsk (Oct 7, 2004)

My mom is keeping my kids tomorrow night so I thought I'd make this for hubby & I for supper along with garlic bread & a salad.

8 oz. fettuccine
1 lb frech asparagus, bias cut into 1 1/2 in. pieces
1Tbsp. olive oil
3 Roma tomatoes, chopped
3 oz. prosciutto, cut into thin strips(1/2 cup)
1/3C. grated parmesan cheese

Cook fettuccine according to package directions. Drain; keep warm.

Meanwhile, in a large skillet cook & stir asparagus in hot oil for 4 minutes or until nearly tender. Add tomatoes & prosciutto; cook about 2 minutes more or until heated through. Add asparagus mixture to fettucine; stir gently. Sprinkle with parmesan cheese. Season to taste with salt & pepper.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 7, 2004)

Sounds good, crewsk!  How about adding some fresh minced garlic when you cook off the asparagus, etc.?  Have a fun kid-free evening!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 7, 2004)

how about taking out the asparagus? (just kidding)  sounds good except for that - neither HH nor I will eat it.

an evening without kids....heh...heh....heh, crewsk.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks PA Baker. I'll do that! Don't know why I didn't think of that.

Mudbug I have LOTS of stuff planed for tomorrow night!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 7, 2004)

so we shouldn't expect to hear from you too early on Saturday, right?


----------



## crewsk (Oct 7, 2004)

Maybe not at all if I'm lucky!


----------

